

Apple's Original iphone from 1983 - sathishmanohar
http://www.jaymug.com/post/14566710512/original-apple-iphone-1983-designer-hartmut

======
michaelpinto
It's funny I never knew about that project, but in the early 90s there was a
smartphone movement that was active in the east coast mostly focused around
bell labs as I recall (mostly focused around ISDN). The idea very similar to
what that photo shows: A desk based phone with some computer functionality.
The project never became real although something very similar from that era
was minitel in france in the 80s: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Minitel>

